# DO YOU WANT YOUR CHI IN THE CALENDAR??



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey all, 
basically we are trying to make a calendar, because we think our dogs are cuter than the ones on the professional calendars, and because we think it would be fun to make our own. Nothing is really set yet, but you can go to the thread in chi chat labeled (sp?) Our chis cuter ** CALENDER** new ideas welcome. and you can read about what we want to do, basically we want to:
1. Make a calender (etiher weekly or monthly)
2. Either multiple chi's per page or chi families
3. give everyone a chance to enter their chi hence this board. if you want your chi to participate put thier name and thier brithday because i think we want to put in chi birthdays too.
4.sell them to local small buissness's to sell. some profits go to site admin for the site, some to a chi organazation or rescue...

any questions or ideas please post on the thread in general chat... we can always use another opinion or idea so don't be shy!! (we want to keep this one low on text) thanks a lot 
Roie


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am interested!!!!

EDIT

Tequila...May 27th, 2003 
Kylie...Auguest 19th, 2003
Ginger....November 18th, 2003


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

me too . i would love tyson in the calendar, his birthday is 18.04.05


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes I would like to get the calendar and have Pismo participate. Mo's BD is 5-11-05


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yep all three of them  

kisses nat


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I would love if Ella was in it, her birthday is March 18th 2005


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I think thats a great idea


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh oh oh!! Us too Us too!! :lol: 

That would be so cool to have a calander with all of the chi's on here in it


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ohh we want to be in it too!!  :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

count chiwi and jumba in!!!!!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Count us in too!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper, of course, is in! November 7, 2002.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

guys if you want your chi's in the calender dont forget to put you chi's name plus the date they were born


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

P-Nut is interested... her DOB is 5-7-2003


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Me too please, Trinnity 10/10/2005
Smiffy 19/09/2004

What agreat idea.. :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

Trinnity 10/10/2005 ..ARE U SURE THAT'S CORRECT? because it's not october of 2005 yet which means that she wouldnt be born :?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

upps, sorry Triny dob is Oct 2004 and smiffy is Sep 2003


----------



## miklmurr (Aug 28, 2005)

hi
i know that i am a very new member on this forum but i would very much like to be involved in this great idea and also i would love for jonesy's picture to be in this calendar if at all possible.
if i have not been a member long enough to participate i fully understand 
however im sure that i would purchase @ least 6 or possibly more.
this is very exciting
jonesy's birthday was march 11,2005
thanks
have a good day everyone


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

Lilie wants a shot at fame! :laughing9: 

Lilie Mae 7*31*04


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Count Poncho and Sasha in :wave: 

Birthdate: 1/1/2005 (siblings)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco and Lola are posing already!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

bobo says he wants to walk the cat :dontknow: 

bobo: may 1, 2005

(oh yay! i got all my paws hehe =X)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

King recks would have to be in the calendar aswell


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Callisto can't wait to show off her modelling talents. birthday is August 12th 2004.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> King recks would have to be in the calendar aswell


king recks thinks he's a chi
and bobo thinks he's a king recks =/ :shrugs:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

they have the same ears hehe


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

they look so cute together  i wish my bunny and tyson would be friends but i think they would kill each other :shock:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

we are going to be starting a thread to post the pic you would like submitted.. if you have a chi family (multiple chi's) you can do singles, and then please include one group shot.. this thread should go up sometime soon.. by tonight.. i hope.. i jsut need to dsicuss it with some people


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka ~~~~> Nov.15th 2004
Jemini ~~~~~> april 27th 2005


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

add romeo- june 15th!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ozzy and Lily both 1/10/2003


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

the following people need to do one of the two..i'm missing either your chi's name or their birthdate or both..
ANGEL5218 ~ ANGEL 
XX-NATHALIE-XX ~ VIENNA,PARIS,COSMO
PINKPRINCESS21~ THUMBELINA
JESSICA ~ HARLEY
LUV4MYGIRLS ~ CHIWI,JUMBA
ILUVKEIKI
Boogaloo~ BOSCO,LOLA
tik0z~ BOBO


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo: 8th January 2005
Stitch: 19th June 2005


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

If theres room, please add Peanut, Butter and Jelly too!!!
All 3 born September 18th 2004


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Count me in....what a great idea! I could buy bunchs and give them away as gifts. Taco's birthday is 6-20-04.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Count us in ! Bella was born Feb.10, 2003


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily would be honored to participate... she's July 4, 2000. :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

ALL CHI'S THAT WANT TO BE IN THE CALENDER there is another post in this thread called "chi calender ACCEPTING picture submissions now!" there you will find the information you'll need to know where u will be sending the pics via email..


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Mine would like to participate too if it's not too late.

Minx born 30 September 2003

Brooke born 12 December 2003


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

nope not to late we dont have a set cut off date yet..so more submissions are welcome


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, i edited my first post with the correct info



> Joined: 15 Apr 2004
> Posts: 2169
> Location: IL
> Posted: Mon Aug 29, 2005 1:12 pm Post subject:
> ...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

with all the excitement i forgot to put their full names and birthdates.. hehe...


Countess Chiwi * 12/18/2004

Count Jumba* 7/4/2005


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Jolie May 19. 2005
Boomer June 30, 2005

We want in too!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

tik0z said:


> bobo says he wants to walk the cat :dontknow:
> 
> bobo: may 1, 2005
> 
> (oh yay! i got all my paws hehe =X)



looky! i did i did!.......may 01, 2005.........***05.01.05***


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

*Chihuhauha Calendar*

I haven't been a member very long but I would love for my babies to be in the calendar and I would certainly buy several and help in any way that I can.

Keelie (full name Keelie Boo) 1-18-98
Chew (full name Monkey Chew) 12-20-03

My mom (Jolie'sMom) will send in my chis pictures when she sends in Jolie's and Boomer's if thats ok. Great idea!!


----------

